# Sony ICD-P320 Digital Voice Recorder



## drsnet41 (May 12, 2007)

I have a Sony IDC-P320 Digital Voice Recorder. I have the capability of transfering my recordings to my Microsoft Vista laptop using the Sony program:

Digital Voice Editor Ver. 2.4.04 for ICD-MX/MS/ST/SX/S/BP/BM/P

My problem is that before I transfered my files from the recorder to the PC I deleted one of the recordings. I'd really like to recover this recording if possible. In my Sony manual it does state that once a recordin has been erased, you cannot retrieve it.

Is there any way I can use my laptop, connected to the recorder through a USB cable to recover this lost recording. Unfortunately, when I connect the recorder to the laptop it doesn't appear as a disk drive so I don't think I can use undelete.

As I said, I'd really like to recover this recording.


----------



## sgomez805 (Jun 4, 2010)

Were you ever able to retrieve the file? I'm in the same boat.


----------



## drsnet41 (May 12, 2007)

Wow, finally a response to a poste I made back in 2007! Sadly, the answer is no I wasn't able to figure out how to access the deleted file.


----------

